# Surround Sound problems with Logitech Z506



## user12321

Hi Everyone,


This is going to be a long post so please bear with me and any help will be appreciated. *TL;DR: Problem in bold below.*

For Christmas my mom bought a 40" Sony Bravia LCD TV. With it we've purchased some equipment and I've been trying to get it set up properly with only some success. Most everything has worked properly except for the audio system. Since the TV is only for my mom who isn't a media buff we opted on what appeared to be a cheap set of surround sound speakers since the ones in the TV are pretty miserable. I checked out some surround systems and found the Logitech Z506 for about 150$ after shipping. Now, I know enough about electronics to figure out which plugs go where for the most part but I have little-no experience with home theater systems.

Currently I've got it set up as follows:

Coax into Digital cable box 
Digital Cable box via HDMI to TV
DVD via component cables and L/R audio to TV
VCR via composite video and L/R audio to TV

4 Speakers via provided cables to sub
1 Speaker via 12-pin connector to sub (as provided in speaker set)
Speaker system (from sub) via L/R audio to AUDIO OUT plugs in TV

*The problem I'm experiencing is that the TV's Audio Out has no Variable option, so when the speakers are plugged in (using L/R audio cables from the AUDIO OUT plugs), there is no way to remotely control the audio system's volume. The TV remote will still allow me to control the TV speakers, but the only way to change the volume on the Logitech speakers is to get up and turn the knob - which is a pain in the *** when every commercial is 50% louder than a show you are watching.*

I've tried changing TV settings but the only thing it lets me do is switch from TV speakers to Audio System speakers but in no way can I get the remote to control the audio system speakers. 

Now I've been considering a few options here and I was hoping someone would be able to point me in the right direction towards the most practical solution. 


- Ideally what I'd like is to buy a small item that plugs in between the speakers and the TV which has the ability to control volume with the universal remote I'm using (provided with the cable box). Just a simple IR sensor and volume control would be all I need. Does anyone know if such an item exists? I've read a bit about pre-amps but beyond that I'm not sure about what to look at. 

- What I'm aware of now that I wasn't before is that most systems will require an A/V receiver to connect speakers to a TV system. So I've been looking at some cheap A/V receivers to use for the same purpose as above - to connect in between the speakers and tv to control volume. Now one problem I've realized with this is that most A/V receivers use raw speaker wire to connect speakers, and these Logitech ones connect from the speaker to the sub using the provided wires (looks like RCA cables?) for everything except one 12-pin connector for the speaker that has the volume control etc on it. 

If I buy an A/V Receiver - is it possible to connect the speakers to an "Audio Out" plug on the receiver using L/R audio cables? If not - is there any way to connect speakers to a receiver using the 3.5mm cables intended for a computer's sound card? If neither are possible - can I cut the audio cables and turn them into speaker cable somehow - esp. concerning the one 12-pin speaker?

Also - if I purchase an A/V receiver - will this be controllable using the remote I already have or will I likely need to be using the receiver remote now to control all my equipment through the receiver?


Last thing I've been considering is a sound bar...but those just don't seem worth it to me to spend another 200$+ on a set of speakers that provide no surround and will interfere on the TV stand we're using currently.

Now to get a refund on the speakers I have is going to cost another 50$ in shipping so I'm wondering if it's worth it to return them and buy another set that has an A/V receiver included in the package - and if not - is it worth it to buy a separate receiver (since most I have found run at least 200$...which defeats the purpose of buying a 100$ set of speakers to save cost) or is there any cheaper option here to simply avoid having to get up to change volume?

Again any help is greatly appreciated - hoping someone here will have some more experience here and will be able to give me some tech advice =)
Thanks!



Equipment I'm using:

Speakers - Logitech UK - Surround Sound Speakers Z506
TV - KDL-40EX500 (KDL40EX500, KDL40EX500AEP) : Overview : TV & home cinema : Sony
PVR - DCX3400 All-Digital Set-Top with HDTV, Dual-Tuner DVR, M-Card - Features - Motorola Mobility, Inc. USA

DVD and VCR are: old Panasonic and Toshiba, respectively.


----------



## JimE

There are numerous options here. It basically boils down to how it's used, the sound quality that you are wanting, and the budget.

First, I'll start with your current setup. As you are using a stereo left/right audio output of the TV, you are not getting "surround sound". The Logitechs are either simulating surround sound, or simply playing stereo front/rear. 

Second, the TV audio out is a line level output and isn't controllable by the TV (as you have found out). And that is the case with most TV's. That signal is meant to be controlled by the AVR/speaker system. There isn't a line level remote system, that I'm aware of, to control the volume as most people simply upgrade to a proper surround system which is then controlled by the AVR's remote.

Three possible solutions:

1) purchase a dedicated AVR to handle all of the audio. Best overall power and quality, plus numerous inputs available for future upgrades. All of your devices would connect to the AVR and it would then process the audio. You could most likely simply cut the connectors from your current speaker cables, and connect the wires directly (assuming they are 2 conductor copper and not a shielded cable). Although a speaker upgrade would greatly improve your experience.

2) purchase a HTiB (Home Theater in a Box). It's basically an AVR and speaker system "All in One" solution for beginners or budget impaired users. Decent quality, but typically don't have the input options or features of a standalone model.

3) upgrade to a different model speaker system. The higher end models (such as the Logitech Z-5500) have a remote.


----------

